# South Africa Open 2014



## anders (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome to the first competition in Africa!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 12, 2013)

Loads of AfRs please


----------



## hcfong (Nov 12, 2013)

Great to hear that there will finally be an official competition on African soil. So, that leaves Antarctica as the only continent without a WCA comp. Among all the scientists who live and work there, there must be at least 12 people who can solve a 3x3, so if we can get a delegate crazy enough to go there with a couple of timers.....


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 13, 2013)

So far: No Africans registered, just some world travelers


----------



## Owen (Nov 13, 2013)

The first competition in Africa ever? Wow!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome, the first African comp ever!


----------

